#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  I Need This Drilling Book Urgent

## josedrill

Drilling Engineering by Jamal. J. Azar & G. Robello Samuel

See More: I Need This Drilling Book Urgent

----------


## milkypack

i searched to find it but it was a vain effort.I need it too

----------


## tturit

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdulasad

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



the link is dead can you please upload it again??

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

share a new link please

----------


## 001

link is dead....please share new link

----------


## sourena_ar

give me your email i will send it for you

----------


## mridul

please reupload it

----------


## abdulasad

> give me your email i will send it for you



abdul.asad90@gmail.com

Please I need it badly..... I would be thankful to you

----------


## abdulasad

> give me your email i will send it for you



abdul.asad90@gmail.com

Please I need it badly..... I would be thankful to you

----------


## samuelektro

I need this, please send me it and I could send you
> Formulas and Calculations Books - Dr.Robello Samuel

----------


## samuelektro

I need this, please send me it and I could send you
> Formulas and Calculations Books - Dr.Robello Samuel

----------


## Gitta

Hi sourena_ar,

I too need this book. my email is gitta14@yahoo.com.

Thanks in advance.



GittaSee More: I Need This Drilling Book Urgent

----------


## Gitta

Hi sourena_ar,

I too need this book. my email is gitta14@yahoo.com.

Thanks in advance.

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

samuelektro,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers

Gitta

----------


## JAF805

I would greatly appriciate if someone could send the book to me also.

joseph_fleming@rocketmail.com

Many thanks!

----------


## Abo Alkasem

I need this book also,plz
email :eng.abo.elkasem@gmail.com
thank you very much

----------


## vayid

hi to all, can someone also send me the book. my email is weeds95@gmail.com. i really need it to help me in my design project.

many thanks,

vayid

----------


## windy martdianzah

Dear guys,

I'm looking for Drilling Engineering book by J.J Azar for my thesis,
canyou kindly send it to me to awin137@gmail.com
many thanks in advance

----------


## selmagis

Expired

----------


## windy martdianzah

Dear Selmagis,

Thank you for the link you sent,
somehow i cannot download it  due to huge size of file that only can be downloaded thru local network
Appreciate if you can email me the file,,,,many thanks

----------


## selmagis

Expired

----------


## sherpez

Hi selmagis! Can u please renew the link for the book Drilling Engineering by Jamal. J. Azar & G. Robello Samuel? because the one you gave was a different book. Thank You.

----------


## selmagis

Expired

----------


## sherpez

Sorry but unfortunately still different. This is the cover **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Ur help is very much appreciated thanksSee More: I Need This Drilling Book Urgent

----------


## sherpez

Sorry but unfortunately still different. This is the cover **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ur help is very much appreciated thanks

----------


## sherpez

Sorry but unfortunately it's still not the same book. this is the book cover **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Your help is very much appreciated tq =)

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Please share this book

----------


## Gitta

Here are the links for that book;

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Here are the links for that book;

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## windy martdianzah

Could please send it to me awin137@gmail.com
I woul really appreciate it and many thanks

----------


## Gitta

Windy,

The book is too bigger than than acceptable email size. Just click the links and download it. it is in two parts.

Cheers,

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Windy,

The book is too bigger than than acceptable email size. Just click the links and download it. it is in two parts.

Cheers,

Gitta

----------


## sherpez

Hi gitta, can u pls repair the 2nd part link because it's corrupted when I try to extract it. Thank you

----------


## Gitta

The full book is

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

The full book is

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gitta

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Thank you man you are the best.

See More: I Need This Drilling Book Urgent

----------


## selmagis

Some1 ask for **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## selmagis

Here is also approved **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
p: egpet.net

----------


## ramar

thank you very much Gitta
book is very much useful
Ramar

----------


## ramar

hi Gitta kindly send the link to
k.ramar70@yahoo.com
regards
Ramar

----------


## ramar

hi Gitta kindly send the link to
k.ramar70@yahoo.com
regards
Ramar

----------


## vanhelsing007

Thank you!





> Here is also approved **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
> p: egpet.net

----------


## opedinho

I really need this book badly, can you send the link to this e-mail: senatorules@live.com

----------


## Didik Hartadi

Thank You Gitta,,,you were very kindly.

----------


## opedinho

Please can you send me the link as well... senatorules@live.com... thanks

----------


## abdou2403

Dear forum members,
Could anybody help to find and share this petrophysics books collection:

http://advancedpetrophysics.com/advanced-petrophysics-volume-1.html


Advanced Petrophysics: Volume 1: Geology, Porosity, Absolute Permeability, Heterogeneity, and Geostatistics 

Advanced Petrophysics: Volume 2: Dispersion, Interfacial Phenomena/Wettability, Capillarity/Capillary Pressure, Relative Permeability

Advanced Petrophysics: Volume 3: Solutions

tthanks

----------


## fisco4ril

i need the book>>Drilling engineering robello samuel  jj azar ASAP
adedirefisayo@gmail.com

----------


## selmagis

> i need the book>>Drilling engineering robello samuel  jj azar ASAP
> 
> 
> adedirefisayo@gmail.com



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and be patient.See More: I Need This Drilling Book Urgent

----------

